# Manual Network Setup

## shubhamharnal

I'm at the installation phase of Gentoo using the LiveCD:

When on Windows, my network requires me to manually set the following:

IP: 10.1.11.148

SUBNET MASK: 255.255.0.0

Default Gateway: 101.1.1

DNS: 10.1.1.3

Additionally, proxy: 10.1.1.1 port: 3128

I've read section 3.c of the installation handbook on Manual Network Configuration using "ifconfig" and "route": but I have some doubts.

In particular, I am not sure what "Broadcast Address" is for me and how exactly it differs from gateway.

Can someone kindly tell me how to set these manually exactly?

Thanks!

----------

## DONAHUE

assume  *Quote:*   

> Default Gateway: 101.1.1

  is a typo for Default Gateway: 10.1.1.1

bcst address would be 10.1.1.255 

About proxies; Handbook says: 

```
Optional: Configure any Proxies

If you access the Internet through a proxy, you might need to set up proxy information during the installation. It is very easy to define a proxy: you just need to define a variable which contains the proxy server information.

In most cases, you can just define the variables using the server hostname. As an example, we assume the proxy is called proxy.gentoo.org and the port is 8080.

Code Listing 1.2: Defining proxy servers

(If the proxy filters HTTP traffic)

# export http_proxy="http://proxy.gentoo.org:8080"

(If the proxy filters FTP traffic)

# export ftp_proxy="ftp://proxy.gentoo.org:8080"

(If the proxy filters RSYNC traffic)

# export RSYNC_PROXY="proxy.gentoo.org:8080"

If your proxy requires a username and password, you should use the following syntax for the variable:

Code Listing 1.3: Adding username/password to the proxy variable

http://username:password@proxy.gentoo.org:8080

```

no experience with proxy, I assume export http_proxy="http://10.1.1.1:8080" would be your format

----------

## shubhamharnal

Yeah I do know how to set the proxy; thanks for the other info; I'll try that out and report back status.

Thanks.

----------

